# Best Pranks



## Medic One (Jan 20, 2011)

We have one guy at work that surfs Facebook and the web most of his shift.  We found an old keyboard and put Chia Pet seeds in the keyboard and waited the week or so for it to grow (needs misting of water daily with a plastic wrap cover).
It was great we replaced the matching keyboard and left a note it read..."we know you like to snack while GRAZING the web so we figured this would keep your hunger down"

Then we gave him a tide stick to use on his fingers to get the grass stains out.


----------



## HasTy (Jan 21, 2011)

Medic One said:


> We have one guy at work that surfs Facebook and the web most of his shift.  We found an old keyboard and put Chia Pet seeds in the keyboard and waited the week or so for it to grow (needs misting of water daily with a plastic wrap cover).
> It was great we replaced the matching keyboard and left a note it read..."we know you like to snack while GRAZING the web so we figured this would keep your hunger down"
> 
> Then we gave him a tide stick to use on his fingers to get the grass stains out.



Nice M1 That is awesome...while I have not done alot of pranking in EMS with my theatre gigs we love to prank alot my favorite is when we went in to the restroom and took the leading mans towel while he was in the shower and replaced with his t-shirt (non costume) now mind you he was blind as a bat so he just grabbed it and started to dry off came out to get dressed and put his glasses on and realized it...


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm with HasTy on this one in that I don't have any EMS stories, but...

Guy was walking towards the company vehicle, and I had the key fob for it.  He doesn't know I'm nearby and he thinks the thing is unlocked already.  At about ten paces away I hit the panic button and the horn starts blaring on and off while he's walking towards it.  He looks at the vehicle and turns around, a few paces away I turn the alarm off and he turns around and stares at the thing like, "What has just happened?"

Same guy, only this time he's got the keys.  On a lunch break he grabbed something from the vehicle and we walked to a fast food place a couple blocks away.  He leaves the keys on the table, and right in front of them I grab the keys and put them in my pocket.  We get back to work and I ask him about the keys, he doesn't have them on him, so he books it back to the fast food place to get them.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 21, 2011)

Multiple unprofessional threads such as this exist already.  May I suggest a search of "pranks".


----------



## JJR512 (Jan 21, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Multiple unprofessional threads such as this exist already.  May I suggest a search of "pranks".



May _I_ suggest you lighten up a bit. 

Neither of the two EMS pranks already described made any EMS professional appear unprofessional to the public at large. The public didn't know what was going on.

Pranks are also pulled by firefighters and police officers. Pranks are also pulled by theater workers, apparently. Pranks are also pulled by lawyers, accountants, and stock brokers, too. There are pranksters in _every_ profession.

As long as nobody gets hurt, and nobody is made to look stupid, silly, or foolish in public, then I for one don't have a problem with a bit of harmless pranking from time to time.


----------



## BiTTERGiBBERiSH (Feb 3, 2011)

*I thought this was a good prank*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsnToPOPY7c


----------



## slb862 (Feb 3, 2011)

Let the pranking begin.  Don't pay attention to those that think pranking is unprofessional.  Have fun, and know when enough is enough.  Harm no one and laugh and laugh often.  Life is WAY to short to be a fuddy dud.  Peace to all.


----------



## certguy (Feb 5, 2011)

*another prank*

A person who shall remain nameless once put a skeleton in our fridge at work with a cigsrette in one hand,can of coke in the other and a note that said;"Gee,the light does go out when the door closes!"We about gave the night supervisor an MI.


----------



## skills82 (Feb 6, 2011)

certguy said:


> A person who shall remain nameless once put a skeleton in our fridge at work with a cigsrette in one hand,can of coke in the other and a note that said;"Gee,the light does go out when the door closes!"We about gave the night supervisor an MI.



That would of been funny to see.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 6, 2011)

Skills82 your signature sounds like a really good prank


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 6, 2011)

Try this on a non-emergent leave of the station.......Get another garage door remote from another truck when you partner drives and hold it in your pocket. Put the door down as he is trying to put it up! then make him get out to check the door and go up with it. Act confused and play it up. Trust me this is good for laughs. To make it even better, do it only when they drive and several times before you let em in on it.:lol: It works really well if your in the back.


----------



## certguy (Feb 8, 2011)

I had a partner who was a Stephen King fanatic.She had the entire collection&all she wanted to do between calls was sit on her bed and read.One day I beat her into the quarters&hid under the bed.I waited about 20 min. till she was really into it,then grabbed her ankle&yelled.She screamed,smacked her head on the bunk above her,and the book flew out the window and landed on the roof of our rig.I thought that exbiker babe was gonna kick my butt.


----------



## Icenine (Feb 11, 2011)

Our beds at work are fairly soft mattresses covered with a 2" memory foam pad.  I spread a layer of a few hundred small marbles and some plastic wrap between the 2 layers.  My partner slept on that bed for a week continually complaining that it was getting "more lumpy by the day".  He didn't catch it until it was time to change linens.


----------



## Sodapop (Feb 18, 2011)

many years ago I worked an EMS station that had a drop ceiling. We had 2 crews in the station and when the other unit was out my partner and I lift the ceiling tile over the bunk of another crew member. We inserted an IV cath through the cardboard like material and attached the tubing running it over into another room. we replaced all the tiles and the IV Cath just barely stuck through right over the pillow of the crew members bed.

That night when they turned in we waited to give them time to fall asleep and when we heard significant snoring we lifted our ceiling tile up to access the IV bag and started a very slow drip. The drip hitting the crew in the head slowly enough to not completely wake him up for several minutes but enough to hear him stirring and groaning like someone having a weird dream.


Another harmless but fun prank I was involved in consisted of a very thin layer of lube on the toilet seat. We had one female in the station and fully expected her to be the "victim" of the prank. But seems it did not work out that way and her partner, a floater not regularly in our area, was the first to sit down. He was less than amused.


----------



## HeadNurseRN (Feb 21, 2011)

Once where I worked _______ two paramedics were fired for putting nitropaste on the door handle of the ALS truck. A supervisor touched it instead of the intended target. The supervisor almost passed out. I dunno if thats really a prank.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 21, 2011)

HeadNurseRN said:


> Once where I worked _______ two paramedics were fired for putting nitropaste on the door handle of the ALS truck. A supervisor touched it instead of the intended target. The supervisor almost passed out. I dunno if thats really a prank.



lol


----------



## Lady_EMT (Feb 24, 2011)

*Prank Gone Wrong*

A whole group of us at my department prank each other all the time in different ways.

Two or three nights ago, me and my partner seran wrapped my boyfriend's car. My boyfriend was at his fire drill, and we were across the parking lot at HQ.

It was all fun and games until he came running inside, angrier than I've ever seen him, because while unwrapping his car, the antenna got pulled, and then bounced back and hit his back windshield, shattering it. 

Needless to say, no more pranking or messing around, at least not for a while -_-


----------



## Sasha (Feb 24, 2011)

At my company someone removed someone elses truck tailgate.

I didn't know those things were removeable.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 24, 2011)

HeadNurseRN said:


> Once where I worked _______ two paramedics were fired for putting nitropaste on the door handle of the ALS truck. A supervisor touched it instead of the intended target. The supervisor almost passed out. I dunno if thats really a prank.



Actually any misuse of a medication such as you describe is a criminal offense that can if pursued even could include jail time.


----------



## HeadNurseRN (Feb 24, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Actually any misuse of a medication such as you describe is a criminal offense that can if pursued even could include jail time.



Obviously you didnt read it all, both paramedics got *FIRED!*


----------



## medic417 (Feb 24, 2011)

HeadNurseRN said:


> Obviously you didnt read it all, both paramedics got *FIRED!*



Obviously I did read it and firing had no bearing on my statement.  Even if fired they could face criminal charges.  I applaud the service for firing them for such dangerous and non professional actions.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Mar 10, 2011)

saline bag spiked, laid under front tire, line ran into cab through an open window, best if you have an older rig with the triangular vent windows, and have the line pointed at the seat, will soak em most times pretty good


----------



## johnrsemt (Mar 11, 2011)

followup on EMSdude;

  Second bag taped to the passenger wheel,  so that it has to go all the way around to hit the bag;  aimed at the passenger.     If the driver is fast enough in stopping,  the passenger wont get hit until the driver is cleaned up and dried off;  and the passenger thinks the driver did it to him to get even for the first one.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Mar 12, 2011)

yes johnrsemt, i love it!!!!


----------



## johnrsemt (Mar 14, 2011)

I had a partner that was working with someone else;  parked downtown around the corner from the resturant that they were eating at.  Their truck was off, and all doors locked, including the back, along with any compartments that could be reached through to the inside.

  A police officer walked in and asked them if they belonged to the ambulance parked around the corner with the emergency lights on.    They paid the bill and walked out, when they got to their truck all the lights were on  and the doors still locked.
  Got in turned off the lights, started the truck,  my partner starts looking in the mirrors to pull out into traffic,  and started swearing.
   The inside rear view mirror showed the cot swaying in the back,  it was hanging from the overhead handrails; tied with Gauze.    
   When they got in the back, held onto the cot, and cut it loose  (turns out that it is almost impossible to do that without tipping the cot to the side or one end:  turned out that everything in the inside compartments was lined up on the cot,,    until they dumped it all on the floor.  (We tried it later,  it would have taken at least 4 people to set that up).    but afterward it was funny.


----------



## nonameheroes (Apr 3, 2011)

This one isn't mine, I heard it from an instructor back in EMT school.

He works for the city at a FD station, and they just got a new Probie FF/Paramedic and they get the first Medical Aid call of the shift. The Fire truck gets there first and the Probie goes up to the door, my teacher and his medic partner trailing behind. They let the probie go inside first. They knock the door, a guy answers and is glad they're there. The probie is all excited cause its his first call ever, introduces himself and asks what was wrong. The guy at the door turned around, dropped trow and pointed to his rear. The probie went white like he just saw a ghost...the guy had a medium sized pickle jar stuck in his rear end...whole, not broken or anything. So they load him up and transport him. The next day the probie comes in for his shift, my teacher tells him there's a present in the fridge for him. The probie opens the door and there on the shelf is a jar of the same brand pickles with a note that reads (names changed): "Dear Timmy, thanks for all your help. Love Johnny".

Our class couldnt stop laughing for a good 20 minutes at that story


----------



## ihalterman (Apr 16, 2011)

One prank that keeps rolling around our station, and continues to get people, even those of us that have pulled this prank is:

Wait untill people go to bed.
Get the sim-man.
Place sim-man in a seated position on the toilet.
turn off lights.
go back to bed.

When someone gets up at 03:00 to take a leak and flips the light on it freaks them out.  Be careful, I did this, forgot I did this, and scared myself so bad I screamed.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 17, 2011)

johnrsemt said:


> I had a partner that was working with someone else;  parked downtown around the corner from the resturant that they were eating at.  Their truck was off, and all doors locked, including the back, along with any compartments that could be reached through to the inside.
> 
> A police officer walked in and asked them if they belonged to the ambulance parked around the corner with the emergency lights on.    They paid the bill and walked out, when they got to their truck all the lights were on  and the doors still locked.
> Got in turned off the lights, started the truck,  my partner starts looking in the mirrors to pull out into traffic,  and started swearing.
> ...



...and what would have happened if you would have been dispatched while your unit was in that condition?

I have nothing against pranks, except the one's that can interfere with a unit's ability to respond.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 17, 2011)

We jacked up the drive wheels of our chief's POV.  Took him calling out a mechanic friend of his to realize what was up.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 17, 2011)

Put one of those large (big as you can find) plastic zip-ties around someones main driveline. Only works of course if they have a rear wheel drive vehicle. Drives people INSANE!!!


----------



## ihalterman (Apr 17, 2011)

Another good one.  Take some gel-caps and empty them, refill with  a powdered food coloring of your choice.  Place them in the shower head.  Wait for someone to take a shower.  Blue works great. Had a kid show come to formation looking like a smurf.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 17, 2011)

ihalterman said:


> Another good one.  Take some gel-caps and empty them, refill with  a powdered food coloring of your choice.  Place them in the shower head.  Wait for someone to take a shower.  Blue works great. Had a kid show come to formation looking like a smurf.



Best part about this is, that it takes time for the caps to dissolve. They can turn on the shower, wait for it to warm up, and nothing will have happened until they've just about put the shampoo in their hair.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 17, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Best part about this is, that it takes time for the caps to dissolve. They can turn on the shower, wait for it to warm up, and nothing will have happened until they've just about put the shampoo in their hair.



LOL then when we ask the public for a pay raise they laugh and say no freaking way as all you guys do is play all day.  :wacko:

This is not junior high people.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 17, 2011)

medic417 said:


> LOL then when we ask the public for a pay raise they laugh and say no freaking way as all you guys do is play all day.  :wacko:
> 
> This is not junior high people.



Yeah it's not junior high but having fun in the workplace is good because it relieves stress and makes things well fun lol


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 17, 2011)

medic417 said:


> This is not junior high people.



Yep, but there's no reason you can't have fun in your down time.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 17, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Yep, but there's no reason you can't have fun in your down time.



Fun yes.  Having people respond looking like papa smurf no.  Anything that delays care or makes us look non professional should not be done.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 17, 2011)

ihalterman said:


> Another good one.  Take some gel-caps and empty them, refill with  a powdered food coloring of your choice.  Place them in the shower head.  Wait for someone to take a shower.  Blue works great. Had a kid show come to formation looking like a smurf.



Jolly Ranchers work wonders in the shower head. They don't turn people colors, but they do make them sticky as heck. And they have no idea till they get out and dry off that they are sticky.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 17, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Fun yes.  Having people respond looking like papa smurf no.  Anything that delays care or makes us look non professional should not be done.



Who said they were going to respond to a call? The only time I've done that was to a guy that was getting off shift, and getting ready for a date.


Now, if you want to talk about practical jokes to people on shift, I've got plenty for you.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 17, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Fun yes.  Having people respond looking like papa smurf no.  Anything that delays care or makes us look non professional should not be done.



I agree, which is why I think this one is one of the better choices



ihalterman said:


> One prank that keeps rolling around our station, and continues to get people, even those of us that have pulled this prank is:
> 
> Wait untill people go to bed.
> Get the sim-man.
> ...


----------



## CUjays34 (Apr 20, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Actually any misuse of a medication such as you describe is a criminal offense that can if pursued even could include jail time.



Change your name to Professor Fun's Done!!!  You'll do great in the front office!


----------



## medic417 (Apr 20, 2011)

CUjays34 said:


> Change your name to Professor Fun's Done!!!  You'll do great in the front office!



No I just know the difference in being a professional and being a junior high kid.


----------



## Captn' Tuddle (Apr 23, 2011)

Had a coworker who was did the same think every day. Come into work, reach blindly into his locker for his uniform, name tag ect. He was a big 'The Office' fan so I put his name tag in a jello mold and put it back in its normal spot. He comes into work, reaches blindly into his locker, and "splerch" gets a handful of jello. :lol:

Too bad he knew it was me in an instant...
(By the way, we have tons of spare name tags (ordering error) so no harm was done)


----------



## EMT Dan (Apr 23, 2011)

medic417 said:


> No I just know the difference in being a professional and being a junior high kid.




I'm surprised there aren't more people outraged at all the junior high kids operating and running our nuclear-powered submarines.

Or, maybe (just maybe, but I hate to commit), there _is_ a way to manage fun, stress-relieving, occasionally juvenile pranks AND still professionally run a high-tempo, high-stakes, complex job.

And believe me, there's this thing called the Uniform Code of Military Justice that has a field day discussing the...detrimental effects...of things that may be prejudicial to good order and discipline or bring discredit upon the armed forces.  I think they call it a "no-no."  Either way, it seems there _is a way to reconcile some "juvenile" pranks and the UCMJ._


----------



## Gray (Apr 24, 2011)

Honestly, if someone is going to turn me blue or do anything that cant be undone in a minute. Were going to have an issue. Sure pranks are ok, but when your going this far,. grow up.


----------



## Combat_Medic (Apr 24, 2011)

Our last field problem our new platoon sgt. got one of the new guys pretty good.  The new guy had just PMCSed (checked the oil, the lights and all good stuff).  The platoon sgt asked the new guy if he got an exhaust sample.  Next thing I know I see the new guy outside with a trash bag up the the tail pipe while the truck was running.  He asked me what to do with it so I told him to label the bag with the truck number and that it to the mechanics.


----------



## Gray (Apr 24, 2011)

See now that's a prank.


----------



## ihalterman (Apr 24, 2011)

Combat_Medic said:


> Our last field problem our new platoon sgt. got one of the new guys pretty good.  The new guy had just PMCSed (checked the oil, the lights and all good stuff).  The platoon sgt asked the new guy if he got an exhaust sample.  Next thing I know I see the new guy outside with a trash bag up the the tail pipe while the truck was running.  He asked me what to do with it so I told him to label the bag with the truck number and that it to the mechanics.



Got to admit, I was at one time the young private that was on the wrong side of this prank.  It made me part of the team.


----------



## XxGAMBLExX (Apr 26, 2011)

My favorite was when we put Surgilube on the door handles of our agencies other rig. We happened to run into each other at the hospital, so we decided to lube their handles when they took their patient inside.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 27, 2011)

Back in the day, most of the pranks that I was a victim of seemed to revolve around the "off label use" of defib conductive gel. It seemed like that gunk wound up everywhere. Door handles. Windshield wipers. Inside your coat pockets or extrication gloves. Yuk.


----------



## johnrsemt (Apr 28, 2011)

jello cup dumped into boots,


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 28, 2011)

An EMT from another truck and I routinely play pranks on eachother.

It initially started with him turning my lights to the "on" position so when the truck was turned on, the lights would be on.  My comeback was turning his siren on so when the truck started it blared.


Then he took the chairs from the kitchen and made my bed in to a bunk bed, so I took one of the chairs and put it in his drivers seat.


Then he arranged the furniture in my room making it really hard to get in, so I put ALL the station chairs in his room prohibiting entry.


Later, I took all the toilet paper rolls in the station and made a castle on his bed.  His comeback was booby-trapping my room door so when I opened it, I had a bag of saline flying at my face.  I dodged, but it still caught my shoulder.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 28, 2011)

At the end of a 72 hour shift wait until someone is taking a shower and set the tones of pretending you have a call. It's pretty funny seeing crew members running to the engine with only half of their face shaved.


----------



## johnrsemt (Apr 28, 2011)

Best one that I have heard in a while;  doesn't make anyone look juvenile or give a bad showing in public:

  Coworker A  put Coworker B's Harley up for sale on a local Sales website sponsored by a TV station:  with caption that he caught his wife cheating and was selling her 2 y/o Harley for $500.   Coworker B got 60+ phone calls in 10 minutes,  until he forwarded his phone to Coworker A.

 No harm, no foul,   just funny to watch the reaction


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 28, 2011)

I am SOOOO using that one tomorrow.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 28, 2011)

A guy at my former station drives a smart car as his side job's business car. When he caught a run, we got his keys, drove it into the station and parked it in front of the TV. Right before he walked back in, we set the car alarm off. The look on his face was priceless


----------



## johnrsemt (May 2, 2011)

Saran Wrap across the doorway to the room,  so when bells go off there is a person imprint on it.

  Saran wrap across the urinal,  messy  but funny.

  Ketchup packages with a slight rip in it under the posts on the toilet seat  so when you sit you get ketchup on the back of your legs.


----------



## Nathan (May 2, 2011)

johnrsemt said:


> Saran Wrap across the doorway to the room,  so when bells go off there is a person imprint on it.
> 
> Saran wrap across the urinal,  messy  but funny.
> 
> Ketchup packages with a slight rip in it under the posts on the toilet seat  so when you sit you get ketchup on the back of your legs.




The last one I read in a book, quite a hard read but enjoyable "Captain Underpants". Probably one of the greatest books of all time.


----------



## Anjel (May 2, 2011)

Nathan said:


> The last one I read in a book, quite a hard read but enjoyable "Captain Underpants". Probably one of the greatest books of all time.



 I love captain underpants. 

Also a good book...

"the day my butt went psycho"


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 2, 2011)

johnrsemt said:


> Ketchup packages with a slight rip in it under the posts on the toilet seat  so when you sit you get ketchup on the back of your legs.


We did the same thing with bubble wrap.  The pop-pop-pop sound it made startled our coworker.


----------



## canisdoo (May 2, 2011)

When their sleeping, see if you can slide their socks off, if not off already, and super glue the edges of their feet together. If you cant do that, then super glue two fingers together: a thumb and a index, a pinky and a ring...etc..

It is harmless and it is the funniest thing to watch them scramble when the tones go off.  I also super glued a pen/stylet to their hand.  Oops !! guess your riding the call.  HAHA

Dim the lights then run fishing line across the bay door, common room or kitchen..  

Caution this might break the chair. Tie the foot lever down when they are sleeping... Crappie flopping out of the chair.. classic. 

Last but not least.   Wait until the super/chief/capt/base manager is in the room. Best done when there is a quite day.  Have some person call the station and complain.  Give an address of a place you posted or call address.   This one takes timing and good comradeship.....Pulled off correctly it is darn right funny.  Takes a lot of work.  I did it on a Vacation day.  The whole base was super clean...even the hanger. Somebody leaked the truth and I was properly punished..  I wrote every PCR. cleaned the IBS toilet, stiffed dinner for 3..$85 out of my pocket..and my clear visor continues to have stickers on the inside. 

Oh one more. Thinly sew some object in the sleeve, pant leg or crotch.  DAMN I hate this one. I get it done to me at lease once a month.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 2, 2011)

Couple of ideas:

Wait till someone's made their bed and leaves on a run. Flip the mattress and box spring, remake the prey's bed with the boxspring on top.

Program a universal remote to your TV. Wait till the prey sits to watch their favorite show. Change the TV every 5 minutes or so.

Someone leave their keys laying around? Drop their car key in a glass of water and place it in the freezer.

A boot insole, covered in KY, then frozen. It's the gift that keeps on giving.

Freeze a bag of saline, spike it and run the tubing to just over the prey's bed, poke through a drop ceiling  with a needle. As the bag thaws, it will drip constantly. (Side note, when one station I worked at was renovated they found miles of tubing in the ceiling).


----------



## WTEngel (May 2, 2011)

When I was on the fire department, we used to empty a 500 or 1000 cc bag of saline and then attach the open end to the oxygen tree in the back of the ambulance.

If we knew the ambulance crew was going to make a run to the store or go on a fire inspection etc. we would turn the oxygen on at about 1 LPM. 

About 5 minutes later they would hear  an extremely loud boom (my old partner described it as sounding like the rear end of the ambulance had broken off)


----------



## foxfire (May 2, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> . (Side note, when one station I worked at was renovated they found miles of tubing in the ceiling).


Now that I can easily believe. 
Can you see it during a insurence inspection for roof damage or something and the guys find all that tubing in the ceiling. Might be a tad difficult to explain.B)


----------



## crazycajun (May 5, 2011)

We took my partners seat out of his personal truck, turned it backwards and bolted it back in. He went to leave the next morning and just stood their in shock wondering what happened.:lol:


----------



## HasTy (May 6, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> We took my partners seat out of his personal truck, turned it backwards and bolted it back in. He went to leave the next morning and just stood their in shock wondering what happened.:lol:



I don't care who ya are thats just funny right there....It doesn't effect response times and it doesn't harm anyone.


----------



## Medic One (May 8, 2011)

Take a 250 or 500 bag of saline carefully cut lengthwise on a piece of cardboard and use cardboard to move it over the visor....when they hit the gas it will roll out and soak them.

If you really don't like them add maple syrup to the bag and then sprinkle top of bag with powdered coffee creamer  Now thats a powdery sticky mess that will smell like as diner.


----------



## socalmedic (May 8, 2011)

i once replaced my captains gold bond powder with coffee mate. it was a success in july...h34r:


----------



## kevin1988 (May 12, 2011)

One of my buddies was working on another rig one day and pulled up to an ER to drop a pt off as I was finishing cleaning my gurney.   Him and his partner walked out 15 minutes later and discovered two backboards, a stairchair, trauma bag and boxes of gloves in the cab. They were so shocked by this they forgot to check for the oral glucose under the door handles.  

    He got me back by hanging my gurney to the ceiling grab rail by the seat belts a few shifts later.


----------



## cowboybigz (May 23, 2012)

Before I got into EMS, i got my start as a Vol FF.  

To prank one of the other guys we put up an ad on craigslist about him getting a divorce and needing to sell 500 chickens for $100. his phone blew up for a month before he realized we where behind it.

then came a truck load of packing peanuts in my pov, followed but putting a for sale sign on his pov until it finally come to an end by me and another guy hiding a can of opened sardines in the engine compartment with baby powder in the ac vents. After several hours of camping out in the bushes by his house after the deed was done, getting to see the reaction of the powder was as great as you'd think it would be, along with the sardine smell that lingered days after he finally found the can


----------



## Martyn (May 23, 2012)

Foam fire extinguishers work by having two chemicals inside. They are kept separate by one being in a glass or easily broken receptacle (when it is needed ie a fire and the plunger is hit, it breaks and the two chemicals mix together and are released as foam under high pressure). Now to the fun bit...put one chemical in the toilet bowl and the other in the cistern then wait for someone to flush it...:rofl:


----------



## cowboybigz (May 23, 2012)

Martyn said:


> Foam fire extinguishers work by having two chemicals inside. They are kept separate by one being in a glass or easily broken receptacle (when it is needed ie a fire and the plunger is hit, it breaks and the two chemicals mix together and are released as foam under high pressure). Now to the fun bit...put one chemical in the toilet bowl and the other in the cistern then wait for someone to flush it...:rofl:




THAT IS AWESOME.... I have got to go buy one of those to rig up a friends toilet, even funnier than and upper decker


----------

